# infinite loop running make release on checked out svn sources



## kangaroo (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi.

I'm trying to create a release ISO from 9.1 svn sources just for practice.  If I want everything to work, I follow the instructions from *release(7)* and do:


```
# cd /usr
# svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ src
# make buildworld buildkernel
# cd release
# make release
```

... but let's say that I have a separate filesystem that I use for sources called /pool1/freebsd-src, and let's say that I want to build there instead of in /usr/src.  This is where problems start to happen:


```
# cd /pool1/freebsd-src
# svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ 9.1
# setenv WORLDDIR /pool1/freebsd-src/9.1
# make buildworld buildkernel
# cd release
# make release
```

According to *release(7)* man page, it says re: WORLDDIR:


```
WORLDDIR     Location of a directory containing the src tree. By default,
                 the directory above the one containing the makefile (src).
```

The compile works perfectly, but "make release" was taking forever!  I looked in the build window which I had minimized and saw many lines like this:


```
a usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/dist/usr/src/release/ia64
```

... and then I noticed that in /usr/obj/pool1/freebsd-src/9.1/release that src.txz was growing huge.  

What am I doing wrong that is making "make release" go into an infinite loop, building in a directory other than /usr/src?

(I could use nullfs to mount /pool1/freebsd-src/9.1 to /usr/src, and that works, but I obviously shouldn't need to do this.)

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## kangaroo (Sep 12, 2012)

*solved the problem*

Actually, it seems that I solved the problem.
I removed the entire /usr/obj tree which had various previous build attempts in it, and rebuilt from scratch. 
Everything worked.


----------

